# dog bedding



## theplain (Aug 6, 2006)

I have a wirehair that gets contact dermatitis when using meadow hay or straw as winter bedding. Has anyone out there had similar problems with their dogs?? Any suggestions???


----------



## jonesy (Aug 3, 2006)

myself will use shredded paper...works very well, plus is easily thrown away, and holds warmth


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

i said this before on a past post but have used shredded paper as well. It is the best imo. My dad owned a printing business so i had access to it. Paper holds heat as well as straw but is much cleaner. bugs cannot live in it. If you have a printing business near by, see if you can get a box.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

cedar chips will keep warmth and rid your pup of bugs and help with a smelly outside dog as well


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

MIne are mostly house dogs but i have had good luck with Cedar "shavings" from Lion country Supply.


----------

